# Aluminum kids scooter what is it



## rideahiggins (Mar 22, 2011)

I picked this up today from a bike shop that closed after 30  in business. What brand/model is it? I've got this one and 8 more along with about 16 tricycles and gobs of tricycle parts including NOS hard tires. I'm going to be posting some fo them for sale thru the weekend.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 23, 2011)

Possibly Angeles or Anthony Bros, since it's made out of aluminum. Both of these companies are still in business. Looking forward to seeing what tricycles and parts you've got to sell! 

Dave


----------



## Vezella22 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you very much! I'll give it a try.

Cheers


----------



## Colby john (Apr 4, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> I picked this up today from a bike shop that closed after 30  in business. What brand/model is it? I've got this one and 8 more along with about 16 tricycles and gobs of tricycle parts including NOS hard tires. I'm going to be posting some fo them for sale thru the weekend.View attachment 18606



Have you figured out what brand they are.
I just got one 
Thanks John


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 4, 2016)

5  year old thread. I don't even remember having that scooter.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 4, 2016)

I got a pile of old hard tires for tricycles, with a couple cranks, some on rims.....If anyone is into that stuff message me for a good deal....


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 7, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I got a pile of old hard tires for tricycles, with a couple cranks, some on rims.....If anyone is into that stuff message me for a good deal....




Would you happen to have a 10x1.25 tire...any brand - Clipper, Swan, Goodyear, Top Flight, etc.? Maybe you could list all the trike stuff you have to sell in the "Sell-Trade" forum maybe with a few pics...just a suggestion. Thanks for checking on the tire!

Dave


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 8, 2016)

ridingtoy said:


> Would you happen to have a 10x1.25 tire...any brand - Clipper, Swan, Goodyear, Top Flight, etc.? Maybe you could list all the trike stuff you have to sell in the "Sell-Trade" forum maybe with a few pics...just a suggestion. Thanks for checking on the tire!
> 
> Dave



I dont see any size or markings on em, but my tape measure tells me I have 3.  One is cracked all the way through, I shoved a screwdriver in it to illustrate.  The other two seem fine to me.   I don't like the hassles of selling things online, so I won't be listing them. I was hoping someone with a use for them all would contact.me via PM, especially if that someone was going to AA.    Heres some pics of them, happy to trade for pink schwinn or CWC items.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for checking and your reply. Unfortunately, those tires are wider than the one I need.

Dave


----------

